# Chimney Flashing



## Mike Lamb (Nov 12, 2008)

Cartoon:


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

Are you the artist?

Ed


----------



## The Roofing God (Oct 31, 2008)

Lol


----------



## Mike Lamb (Nov 12, 2008)

Ed the Roofer said:


> Are you the artist?
> 
> Ed


Yes. I used to draw troons for the New Consruction News a long, long time ago and still draw on occasion. I thought you guys and gals might get a kick out of this one.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

Mike Lamb said:


> Yes. I used to draw troons for the New Consruction News a long, long time ago and still draw on occasion. I thought you guys and gals might get a kick out of this one.



Yes, I did get a kick out of it. I hope that you have more cartoons to share.

Ed


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

That looks like a certain roofer of the same name from Ohio.


----------



## Slyfox (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm glad Tinner said 'of the same name' because I swear I have never flashed a chimney like that


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Not to worry Steve. I don't think he's a member here either, but he is elsewhere. I'm just poking in case he shows up.


----------



## Onarooftop (Oct 28, 2008)

I love it.

Keep the cartoons coming.

Onarooftop


----------

